# Бесконечные боли, огромное количество протрузий



## Fmchik48 (8 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте,прошу помочь мне.В общем все началось 3 года назад когда мне было 19 лет. Уже был сколиоз к тому времени с самого детства. Я спортом занимаюсь всё время. Тут я начал ходить в тренажерный зал три раза в неделю и делая спец. упражнения по спец. программе,мне не нравился свой результат, уже через месяц я делал все по максимуму,через силу. Начал делать присед со штангой(без пояса) я чувствовал как силы заканчиваются и через немогу сделал повторение и почувствовал тупой удар в спине(как раз грудной или нижний щейный отдел,то место которое у меня болит по настоящее время). В голове все потемнело и оттуда начались все боли, 

По началу болела голова и начала болеть спина когда долго не правильно сидел,в то же время я занимался и более того бегал каждый день по 7-10 км вечерком. Через месяц начались боли в спине при беге..Далее я поехал работать летом и не давал нагрузки,если спина и болела то прикладывал вольтарен (пластырь). Далее начал ходить опять в тренажерный зал,занимался с детства баскетболом и продолжал это делать и появились сильные боли при разных упражнениях как во время так и в течении следующих дней. Посетил первый раз невролога,сделал ренген, мрт грудного отдела. Сказал не заниматься спортом,даже баскетболом которым я с детства занимаюсь и посещал занятия за университет.Посоветовал кучу медикаментов ,лфк и плавание. Медикаменты я в то время отбросил ,так как лечился от другой болезни. Ходил в бассейн и делал растяжку позвонков. Боли не проходили, ходил к остеопату раз 5,после его приема легчало ,но в течении 5 дней все возвращалось. От бассейна тоже толку не было. Делали массаж лечебный у 2 разных специалистов,все бесполезно,начинал с болями сживаться. Колол уколы мильгамма,,так же хондролон . и флупиртин, делал курса 2. Афлутон,витамины B ,артрозилен и другие преппараты Последний год беспокоят боли сл. характера: Обычно при пребывании в неловком положении,начинается ломота и тянущая боль ,больше всего в нижнем шейном или верхнем грудном ,там же хрусты постоянного характера. При глубоком вздохе слышу хруст,треск и прочее,когда боль понижается то и хрусты немного уменьшапются,боль усиливается и хрусты более слышна и чаще появляются,хрустит при впячивании позвоночником,при упражнениях разных(к примеру кошка-собака)Часто хруст чувствуется в спине,помимо звука,соприкосновение некое не знаю как описать,все говорят не обращать на это внимания но возможно все из за хрустов а не протрузии... Боли усиливаются если сижу,заметно.Чувствую скованность и хочу всегда поворачивать голову и всю спину.Легчает если ложусь на спину. 
Мне 22 года,прошу помощи или советами. Помогает немного комплекс упражнений,на время,день. От бассейна который я уже посещаю 3 месяца 2 раза в неделю особо толку нет,стараюсь плавать в меру нагрузок,без рывков.Очень часто поддергивания мышц на ногах и руках,некое сокращение.Курсы массажей у разных специалистов,помогают макс. на день,два,научил делать свою девушу легкий массаж-делала каждый день,легчает при сильной боли,но на сутки не более. Ходил к 3 мануальным терапевтам,все как правило хрустели.В Данный момент хожу к мануальщику,неделю каждый день,бьет руками весь отдел(типа на ладошку рукой бьет по позвонку а потом вправляет и далее иглами по всей спине и ногам проходит за минуту) Имеется хронический простатит,порок сердца,язва дпк,венозная ангиома правой лобной доли. Последнее время болит грудные мышцы а точнее слева в верху где ребра давит и хруст туда отдает и боль иногда,редко тяжело дышать и головокружение,врач сказал все от шейного отдела,когда попадал иглой в место грудное то было очень больно и чувствовался некий спазм.Часто болит голова,иногда сильно,но чаще слабо хрусты могут отдавать в голову может мне и кажется ,от спины может или это от ангиомы?

Вот Результаты МРТ: 
Сделанные-24.11.2015 

На серии МР томмограмм ,взвешенных по Т1-Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз сохранен,левосторонний сколиоз. Высота межпозвонковых дисков на высоте кифоза незначительно снижена, сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по Т2 не снижены. Задние медиальные протрузии дисков Th7-9 размером до 0,2 см, минимально деформирубщие прилижащие размеры дурального мешка. 
Задние диффузны е протрузии дисков Th10-12 размерами до 0,2см. распространяющиеся в межпозвонковое отверстие . Просвет позвоночного канала обычный , шириной до 1,6 см. сигнал от структур спинного мозга ( по T1 и T2) не изменен.Мелкие дефекты Шморля в телах Th8-12 позвонков. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменение в телах позвоночника. 
Мр картина левостороннего сколиоза, начальные дегеративно - дистрофические изменения грудного отдела позвоночника. 

Когда делалось Мрт 2015 грыжи были а когда всех отделов в грудном уже нет,возможно это ошибка? я слышал протрузии не рассасываются не от одного человека. Так же обратите внимание по сильнее на снимки шейного отдела верхней части в правом положении,в самом низу отдела позвоночника видится шарик,который возможно не вынесли на заключение,это может грыжа и все ощутимые боли мои от нее.

Результаты МРТ 2017 года все отделы:


----------



## Fmchik48 (8 Фев 2018)

Грудной:


----------



## Fmchik48 (8 Фев 2018)

Поясничный отдел
    
Шейный отдел 
*обратите внимание по сильнее на снимки шейного отдела верхней части в правом положении,в самом низу отдела позвоночника видится шарик,который возможно не вынесли на заключение,это может грыжа и все ощутимые боли мои от нее.*   
Вот тут виднее 
 
Я понимаю что малые размеры протрузий не могут принести такие симптомы,но все же все что я описал является правдивой историей моих симптомов и мучений,прошу помочь мне советом и наставлением.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Фев 2018)

Пользы от хиропрактиков, которые называют себя "мануальными терапевтами", никакого нет. Тем более зачем ежедневно ходить к шарлатану ежедневно, который ничего, кроме "битья" не умеет? Это глупо и печально.
 Есть два пути выхода из создавшейся ситуации.
Первый: обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.
Второй: обратиться к врачу-психотерапевту.


----------



## Fmchik48 (9 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, доктор я ходил к различным специалистам по массажу ,делали в какой то степени все по разному-лечебный и раслабляющий. 3 мануальный терапевта,о каждом из котором были самые лучшие отзывы в городе,к последнему очень много народу ходит перед и после меня.Как правило легчает на время а потом все приходит как буд то ничего и не делали. У меня город Липецк не большой ,у нас нету вертебролога,даже не смог найти специалиста умеющего работать с тригеррами. Делаю спец упражнения Евдокименко (укрепление мышц спины)которые помогают на макс. один день а потом все симптомы возвращаются,а что скажете по предпоследнему фото,там я обвел красным? И скажите ,вы полностью прочитали мою проблему,что скажете о болезненных хрустах в области где болит?


----------



## Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич (9 Фев 2018)

Василий Андреевич, проблемы мышечные. Лекарства не помогают, лечение ручное. Приезжайте, Москва от Вас недалеко.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Фев 2018)

@Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич, и как же вы лечите?


----------



## Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич (9 Фев 2018)

По Трэвелл охлаждение и растяжение, обкалывание триггерных точек. Европейская мануальная терапия .


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Фев 2018)

Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич написал(а):


> Москва от Вас недалеко.


 440км 7 часов езды на авто ,
*Fmchik48* прилетайте в Калининград до меня быстрее 1,5 часа 
Если по теме полностью согласен с Владимиром Ивановичем , 


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Первый: обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.
> Второй: обратиться к врачу-психотерапевту.


Психотерапевта можно попробовать заменить седативными препаратами и посмотреть результат. 
+Сделайте рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Фев 2018)

Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич написал(а):


> По Трэвелл охлаждение и растяжение, обкалывание триггерных точек. Европейская мануальная терапия .


Понятно, что до московских коллег докторов Бобыря, Рудковского,  Ступина ещё расти и расти.


----------



## Галина Каримова (9 Фев 2018)

Fmchik48 написал(а):


> Доброго дня вам. Прошу вас ознакомиться с моей проблемой и дать стоящее наставление и рекомендации.Много всего перепробовал и переделал а корень проблемы все со мной и сильно рушится моя жизнь из за этого,если нужно я конкретизирую еще детали. Всего вам хорошего и спасибо заранее. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27941/ Если есть возможность прочтите пожалуйста всю тему.



Здравствуйте, Василий

Я считаю, что причиной Ваших жалоб является прогрессирующая дегенерация позвоночника (нарушение трофики межпозвонковых дисков и позвонков, воспалительные процессы в мышечно-связочном аппарате, развитие остеофитов на суставных поверхностях межпозвоночных сочленений)

Лечение в Вашем случае должно быть комплексным и Ваш лечащий врач дал Вам совершенно правильные рекомендации (кучу медикаментов ,лфк и плавание).

Если это не помогло, я бы рекомендовала Вам выполнить нуклеопластику поврежденных дисков в сочетании с РЧА фасеточных суставов  и одновременно с полноценным курсом противовоспалительной терапии, а потом - плавание, гимнастика, умеренные по степени нагрузки занятия на тренажерах

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2018)

> Последний год беспокоят боли сл. характера: Обычно при пребывании в неловком положении,начинается ломота и тянущая боль ,больше всего в нижнем шейном или верхнем грудном ,там же хрусты постоянного характера. При глубоком вздохе слышу хруст,треск и прочее,когда боль понижается то и хрусты немного уменьшапются,боль усиливается и хрусты более слышна и чаще появляются,хрустит при впячивании позвоночником,при упражнениях разных(к примеру кошка-собака)Часто хруст чувствуется в спине,помимо звука,соприкосновение некое не знаю как описать,все говорят не обращать на это внимания но возможно все из за хрустов а не протрузии... Боли усиливаются если сижу,заметно.Чувствую скованность и хочу всегда поворачивать голову и всю спину.Легчает если ложусь на спину.


Убираем хрусты, их лечить не надо.
Получаем:


> Последний год беспокоят боли сл. характера: Обычно при пребывании в неловком положении, начинается ломота и тянущая боль ,больше всего в нижнем шейном или верхнем грудном ,
> .. Боли усиливаются если сижу, заметно. Чувствую скованность и хочу всегда поворачивать голову и всю спину. Легчает если ложусь на спину.


Получаем миофасциальный синдром.
Его и лечим.


----------



## AIR (9 Фев 2018)

Выскажу и я своё скромное мнение. .
Можно поехать и в Москву


Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич написал(а):


> По Трэвелл охлаждение и растяжение, обкалывание триггерных точек. Европейская мануальная терапия .


Можно и в Калининград


Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> прилетайте в Калининград до меня быстрее 1,5 часа


Или даже куда нибудь еще...
Но результат будет один и тот же... Временное улучшение. ..
Имеется некоторая слабость соединительной ткани на фоне заметной психоэмоциональной лабильности (некоторой астении  и гиперчувствительности  нервной системы)...
Я еще год назад писал, что желательно максимально и внимательно изучить информацию по цигун и заниматься им, медленно осторожно , понемногу и постоянно. .. Но воз и ныне там...  А поможет только самостоятельная кропотливая работа. .


----------



## Fmchik48 (9 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а МФС могут лечить только специальные массажисты,знающие методику?,я читал про это вкратце.Сейчас занимаюсь спокойным растягивающим плаванием в неделю два занятия на протяжении 3 месяцев,периодически массаж,специальные упражнения(после них есть временный эффект и снимает сильную боль макс. 1 день держится ремиссия,сейчас хожу к мануальному терапевту,был  5 сеансов каждый день.Расскажу методику его лечения,он уже третий специалист данного профиля. стоя кладу туловище на высокую кушетку,он с помощью набивания кулака по ладошки по всему позвонку,далее надавливает происходят хрусты,потом иголочками проходит по всей спине,есть смысл далее ходить,первые две процедуры дали облегчение. Сейчас все вернулось. Нейрохирург говорил что не нужна операция,но боли постоянные,как лучше сделать дальше?
@AIR, здравствуйте,я пробовал цигун,временное облегчение а далее возобновление состояние


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2018)

> ...МФС могут лечить только специальные массажисты,знающие методику?,я читал про это вкратце....


Могут делать массаж.


> ...Сейчас занимаюсь спокойным растягивающим плаванием в неделю два занятия на протяжении 3 месяцев,периодически массаж,специальные упражнения(после них есть временный эффект и снимает сильную боль макс. 1 день держится ремиссия,сейчас хожу к мануальному терапевту,был  5 сеансов каждый день.Расскажу методику его лечения,он уже третий специалист данного профиля. стоя кладу туловище на высокую кушетку,он с помощью набивания кулака по ладошки по всему позвонку,далее надавливает происходят хрусты,потом иголочками проходит по всей спине,есть смысл далее ходить,первые две процедуры дали облегчение. Сейчас все вернулось. ...


То есть мануальный терапевт устраняет функциональные блоки, а они возвращаются.
Надо сделать чтобы не возвращались. Миорелаксанты, НПВП, думаю пора и антидепрессанты уже, так синдром хронической боли, много лфк, и лучше на тренажерах.


> ...Нейрохирург говорил что не нужна операция....


Хороший нейрохирург.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Фев 2018)

Fmchik48 написал(а):


> Медикаменты я в то время отбросил ,так как лечился от другой болезни


От какой?


Fmchik48 написал(а):


> Обычно при пребывании в неловком положении


Какое неловкое положение? Почему бы не избегать неловких положений и занимать ловкие?


Fmchik48 написал(а):


> Очень часто поддергивания мышц на ногах и руках,некое сокращение


Что за подергивания мышц? Где именно? Как ощущается? опишите подробнее


----------



## Fmchik48 (11 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, сидячее положение невозможно избегать..Подергивание больше всего в ногах иногда и др. частях тела.Обычно это сокращение мышц ,дергаются мышцы самопроизвольно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2018)

Так надо просто правильно сидеть.
Прогиб и подпор есть?


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2018)

Fmchik48 написал(а):


> @AIR, здравствуйте,я пробовал цигун,временное облегчение а далее возобновление состояни


Просто выполнение упражнений превращает цигун в обычную ЛФК... И это не из серии "неделю поделал и здоров"...  Выздоровление требует значительных ментальных,  волевых,  физических, временных усилий и затрат... И все это придется делать самому..


----------

